# Old Glass Door Knob - Conversion Kits?



## Chopsaw Chick (May 6, 2011)

I'm in the middle of remodeling a 1920's era craftsman bungalow. The house has many of the original - or at least old - glass door knobs. However, I'm replacing all of the doors with new, hollow prehungs. (Yeah, yeah, I know. I'd be happy to use "real" doors if I could just get somebody else to pay for them!)

Anyway, I found these converstion kits on-line: http://www.houseofantiquehardware.com/mortise-lock-parts-2-3-8 it looks like they might work. But I'm not sure if I might want to reinforce the doors first. Anybody have any experience with these? Particularly over the long term? I'm flipping the house but I've become quite attached to the project and want to make sure at least some of my work will be around in another 90 years!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Your link goes to a web page with a bunch of stuff listed.

Have one in mind?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Are you sure you are not Nicole the rehab hottie?


----------



## Chopsaw Chick (May 6, 2011)

Sorry about that, Griz. I think I just fixed the link. :thumbup:

And no, really, I'm not Nicole. She would probably know what to do in this situation. Or she would use solid doors. :whistling 

I'm just worried about the added weight of these knobs and problems that might cause. We don't have that many vintage homes around here and this is my first pre WW2. At some point, when the house no longer looks like a tornado hit it, I'll post pics!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Your buying a plunger etc to work with your glass knobs?

Should be ok.:thumbsup:

Unless you have real cut crystal knobs....:thumbsup:


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Are you sure you are not Nicole the rehab hottie?


:thumbup:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm guessing you intend to use the glass knobs with the conversion hardware. That should work fine with a hollow core. I'd reconsider expecting it to last 90 years, getting 30 years out of a hollow core is a stretch, especially the new ones with carboard stiffeners on the inside.

Also consider, those glass knobs may go for around $50 a pair - just the knobs, not the rest of the hardware that goes with them.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Forgot - reinforcing hollow core doors isn't very practical.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I have used them as well as the entire kit including the knobs. My customers get them online somewhere, knobs were ok. But the strike was on the cheap side, buy extras. Loose fit in the housing sometimes would stick in.

The ones I used had a cast housing. Some of the cheaper ones are real bad ( $20 for whole glass knob/strike kit )
Buy one and check it out.

Make sure doors have wood not mdf stiles


----------

